

A first look at Mojang's next game Scrolls - primesuspect
http://gaming.icrontic.com/news/first-look-at-scrolls-during-minecon-2011/

======
cynest
> Mojang won the rights to use the name Scrolls.

Didn't they just not get an injunction on using the name?

------
ineedtosleep
I just hope it doesn't use Java like Minecraft.

~~~
lucian1900
Its use of Java is likely the only reason it has worked equally well on OS X
and Linux since the beginning.

Also, many of its inefficiencies are not related to Java.

